# a locals opinion of usa



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

We were in chow king in harbor point yesterday and a Filipino who thought he knew me walked up and expressed his upset opinion about Filipino handling of the marine case. He said the business owners all think its a ruse. He said Nobody does for Philippines what USA does. And they are ALWAYS the first to respond!!!! Wow


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Actually most of the locals I have talked to said that even if Pemberton did it he was probably justified since 'she' misrepresented her gender... Not that I am condoning murder - just find it interesting that so many locals think the Marine should go free. Guilty or not.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Tukaram said:


> Actually most of the locals I have talked to said that even if Pemberton did it he was probably justified since 'she' misrepresented her gender... Not that I am condoning murder - just find it interesting that so many locals think the Marine should go free. Guilty or not.


The point is they finally partially get it. America is the country that is and has been doing for them for a long long time and many realize it.....for what its worth


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

They should abide what is written in the Visiting Forces Agreement after all why did both sign it if they won't follow it to the letter anyway.
IMO it was an extortion attempt gone terribly wrong...


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

galactic said:


> They should abide what is written in the Visiting Forces Agreement after all why did both sign it if they won't follow it to the letter anyway.
> IMO it was an extortion attempt gone terribly wrong...


Exactly right.!


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

galactic said:


> They should abide what is written in the Visiting Forces Agreement after all why did both sign it if they won't follow it to the letter anyway.
> IMO it was an extortion attempt gone terribly wrong...


They are abiding by the VFA.

They held Pemberton in custody for how many months before he was officially charged? It would never have happened to a filipino (violates his rights, I think a civilian suspect can only be held for a few days and then charged or set free).

The VFA allows for the US to retain custody until all court cases have been completed. The US sent an NCIS team out to provide supplementary investigative work and once charged, turned over THEIR evidence to the Philippine Authorities.. 

The rabble rousers want him in Philippine custody but are not doing anything but just stirring the pot. 

If the Philippine government feels that the VFA is not in their best interest, they should have never signed it in it's present form. They can always negotiate a modification to the agreement also.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

All the negative news media on this event got me a little worried when I was out and about but no Philippine citizen (neighbors or in-laws) brought up the subject but reading the major news media's forums... it was definitely for the deceased and not the Marine. 

I don't see much on this case anymore it does pop up every now and then but what's forgotten is the many murders of Americans, no follow up by the news media and if I'm not mistaken these guys have made bail or no charges filed the recent cases; Commander stabbed (His wife a US diplomat) and then later died at the hospital, trying to stop an SUV that didn't show ID while he was standing with gate guard (amazing that the gate guard wasn't able to stop these guys) and then man with diabetes (no legs) got his head smashed in with a hammer, so they claim a robbery but nothing stolen, family claims they left him at the house by himself while they went out to a pool party only to return the next day and find him, months before they asked the expat to save his money for a SUV, no charges filed, no proof.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> All the negative news media on this event got me a little worried when I was out and about but no Philippine citizen (neighbors or in-laws) brought up the subject but reading the major news media's forums... it was definitely for the deceased and not the Marine.
> 
> I don't see much on this case anymore it does pop up every now and then but what's forgotten is the many murders of Americans, no follow up by the news media and if I'm not mistaken these guys have made bail or no charges filed the recent cases; Commander stabbed (His wife a US diplomat) and then later died at the hospital, trying to stop an SUV that didn't show ID while he was standing with gate guard (amazing that the gate guard wasn't able to stop these guys) and then man with diabetes (no legs) got his head smashed in with a hammer, so they claim a robbery but nothing stolen, family claims they left him at the house by himself while they went out to a pool party only to return the next day and find him, months before they asked the expat to save his money for a SUV, no charges filed, no proof.


As galactic said'just seems like another extorsion attempt gone bad. Filipinos here said s**ew the bakla


----------

